# Need Help With Well Wiring



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, there's a box for that that is pre-wired, but you can do it yourself. 

What you're doing is using the feed from one house to pull in a DPDT relay to disable the other feed in case it calls too.


----------



## Redogs54 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Thanks MDShunk*

I will try to get online at the local plumbing supply house or my local electical supply house to search for the premanufactured box you mentioned. If not, then will go the DPDT route.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Redogs54 said:


> I will try to get online at the local plumbing supply house or my local electical supply house to search for the premanufactured box you mentioned. If not, then will go the DPDT route.


Just so I'm clear... you do have a feed from each house's pressure switch to a single submersible well pump, right?


----------



## Redogs54 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes sir. Identical seperate system in each home. Bladder, limit switch, 240V feed w/disconnect from main panel, power source from each home to single submersible well pump location. A single limit switch located at the well pump location.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Redogs54 said:


> Yes sir. Identical seperate system in each home. Bladder, limit switch, 240V feed w/disconnect from main panel, power source from each home to single submersible well pump location. A single limit switch located at the well pump location.


Cool. Just double-checking. Yeah, the DPDT relay thing is what you need. I'm looking right now to see if I can find the pre-built one.

By the way, just so you know, this is technically a code violation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

dumb diagram, but you get the idea. The real box has breakers and stuff in it.


----------



## Redogs54 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks,
I will have to check with the LHJ on the electrical and plumbing side of things as this is a permited job so will need the install to be within the requirements of the codes involved. Thanks for the diagram, Got the real box with breakers and stuff in it hooked up....LOL


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Cool. Just double-checking. Yeah, the DPDT relay thing is what you need. I'm looking right now to see if I can find the pre-built one.
> 
> By the way, just so you know, this is technically a code violation.


Code ref please.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> Code ref please.


Backstay.,

IIRC most area they don't really like to allow have two diffrent power source for the well which this is one of few common issue with in the neck of woods.

I know in French codes we do not allow that fashon at all unless you have interlock switch and warning card for multi power source. { as I am typing this one the code realted to this item will be banned next year so it will force homeowner to get their own well } 

I have to find it in NEC but I don't really recall which part it was mention but for sure state code may show up on it.

Note : I think this simauir topic was discussed before but not sure if that was with three house with a common well so if I find it then I will post the link for it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Note : I think this simauir topic was discussed before but not sure if that was with three house with a common well so if I find it then I will post the link for it.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


This one?

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/need-3-way-input-power-transfer-switch-shared-well-16588/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

There are ways to do this legally and better. Put in a separate service for the well, put 2 pumps down (only an option if the casing is big enough), or go solar and batteries and put in a DC pump.


Just a side note, they may end up wanting to upgrade the pump if they start having pressure problems because the pump can't keep up with 2 houses.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/need-3-way-input-power-transfer-switch-shared-well-16588/


 
Ouais! { Yeah !! }

That the one I been looking for.

To OP., there are couple legit way JLarson have one idea and other poster here did mention DPDT { I am not too crazy with that for obvous reason } 

But the biggest issue is the well capaity for two house some case can get the well dryout or other issue especaily on low water table peroid.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I still don't see a code ref that prohibits double feeds. We use them on back-up power systems, I have seen them used in a paper mill to feed their overhead cranes. Anyway, I have a well with the pressure tank in the well casing. No need for double pressure switches. The pump and tank are sized to supply the water load no differant than we size electrical. http://www.cyclestopvalves.com/tanksizing_1.html


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

backstay said:


> I still don't see a code ref that prohibits double feeds. We use them on back-up power systems, I have seen them used in a paper mill to feed their overhead cranes. Anyway, I have a well with the pressure tank in the well casing. No need for double pressure switches. The pump and tank are sized to supply the water load no differant than we size electrical. http://www.cyclestopvalves.com/tanksizing_1.html


Yeah but not between multiple properties.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah but not between multiple properties.


Again, I don't see a code ref to back that up. I'm not saying you are wrong, just please back it up. Also, read my post about the pressure tank in the well casing. I have this at my place for the barn as I don't have a well house to keep the system frost free. It would solve this double feed by eliminating it. Not all problems have to be solved electrical.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

backstay said:


> Again, I don't see a code ref to back that up....


 At first glance it looks like it violates 225.30:


> Number of Supplies. Where more than one building or other structure is on the same property and under single management, each additional building or other structure that is served by a branch circuit or feeder on the load side of the service disconnecting means shall be supplied by only one feeder or branch circuit unless permitted in 225.30(A) through (E). For the purpose of this section, a multiwire branch circuit shall be considered a single circuit.


Nothing in A) through E) makes any allowance for your situation. 

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I too think 225.30 make this a no no. 


If this is one property under one owner I'd probably just feed off one house and move the tanks and switch to the well head. Not ideal but legal, at least electrically.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Oui ., I agree with that one as well that will not fare very well with multi property owners.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I too think 225.30 make this a no no.
> 
> 
> If this is one property under one owner I'd probably just feed off one house and move the tanks and switch to the well head. Not ideal but legal, at least electrically.


I've done this before on rental properties (three mobile homes with the well fed from one of the trailers). I mounted a meter can on the well head to submeter the well, and the landlord discounted the rent each month to the person who paid the electric for the well. Not necessarily ideal, but legal. 

I have a 2-unit building with no "owner meter" that has the well on the one tenant's meter. The landlord put in their lease that they pay the well electric for both units. Again, not ideal, but legal.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have a 2-unit building with no "owner meter" that has the well on the one tenant's meter. The landlord put in their lease that they pay the well electric for both units. Again, not ideal, but legal.


I've gone on calls for wells not working to find a set up like that and that tenants power had been shut off. Easy service call


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have worked on a water system similar to this but why would you need both pressure switches to work at the same time? T-ing into the water line to both home will give both homes the same pressure and this can be controlled by one bladder/pressure tank/switch. If they want to opt for which tank to use, lets say one home is closed up for the season and they want to still run water to the second home then why not just put in a 3-way switch to control the line side of each pressure switch. Run your line power to the 3-way and from there run power to each pressure tank. The 3-way switch will break one leg of each pressure tank circuit.


----------

